# Free WIFI in Melbourne CBD



## hereisburo (Nov 22, 2010)

Guys,
any idea where can I hooked up my laptop to browse internet for FREE? I will be staying at City Edge North Melbourne, near to Melbourne central. The place should be safe at the evening too.

Suman


----------

